# Fished Mosquito Lake Causeway - saw lots !



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Yah, saw lots of new trash strewn about on the north walkway ! No one was catching anything from the north side. Heard that the boaters were catching fish - so the crappies must still be staging in the deaper water. Looks like I will be picking up trash on my next outing. The fishing should be picking up soon.


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

That's sad to hear. Me and the guy I'm dating rented a banana boat Sunday and fished. We caught 28 fish and about half were crappie and the other half were perch. We fished by the buoys with minimal success and then went to the otherside of the causeway. The causeway looked to be pretty busy with people, but obviously we didn't get a good look at the shore line. It's so easy to pick up after yourself so why leave garbage behind? Can't be good for the wildlife and it's definitely an eye sore.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Saddest part is that we just had a great group of people clean up that area on the Saturday before Easter. It's a disaster already !


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

sometimes i think they should start charging people a fee to fish there, and a lot of other public areas like ladue say $2.00 a day? then they could hire someone to clean up after them.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

fishingjunkie--- banana boats?-----never heard that before---LOL Linda


----------



## Diehardfisher (Mar 13, 2010)

The state should start letting us write tickets to people who litter its just plain stupid to leave stuff behind I take everything I bring plus other peoples trash I think one of the worst things is fishing line


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks for the people who pick-up after the the one how won't


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Linda, no disrespect! We love renting the boats, but we have always referred to them as that. Just cracks us up driving around in one of them since obviously they are pretty distinquishable. We have our own motor. Just need to buy a boat.


----------



## SteelyDeacon (Sep 17, 2008)

That's an excellent idea! IT would employ people who are out of work. Anything that would open up the La Due shoreline would be great!


----------



## mitch2106 (May 2, 2010)

Diehardfisher said:


> The state should start letting us write tickets to people who litter its just plain stupid to leave stuff behind I take everything I bring plus other peoples trash I think one of the worst things is fishing line


i'd have to agree fishing line is the worse, the other day was fishing and found a bird tangled in braided line around his neck, he went crazy while i was tring to cut him free, but got him free and watched him fly away  , and got rewarded the day after with a nice 3 lb bass


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Went out yesterday. Picked up trash in the lake floating around. Filled a giant eagle bag. And there in no dumpster at the launch at causeway, so i went to lindas to get rid of the trash... Other than that caught 5 keepers, 2 were 18", and one 23". Casting shadraps in the weeds.


----------



## Landlocked (Feb 13, 2010)

I was at the causeway clean up the week before Easter and as Jiggin Jim said it was a trash heap not long after. It's up to us. If you don't like the way things are going WE need to change it. Don't rely on the Gov. or others to do it.
I normally have trash bags with me and clean up the area that I fish. This last year if there were others in the area fishing I would ask if they would like to help. 
Expectations; Don't be rude. Don't ask them for 1/2 hour of their time. Just 5 or 10 min. Give them a plastic grocery bag not a large garbage can bag. You would be surprised by how many would be happy to help a little.
Here is a link to some others in are area that are trying to bring awareness to the problems that face are fisheries.http://www.recycledfish.org/our-programs/fish-a-thon-2010/team-steelhead.html


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Heyy, micth2106, that's what you call karma. I cut a sparrow free from some braided fishing line out of a tree. I am surprised that I could climb the freaking tree alone, not rescue the bird as well. Ended up catching several 3-4 pounders.


----------



## mitch2106 (May 2, 2010)

castmaster00 said:


> Heyy, micth2106, that's what you call karma. I cut a sparrow free from some braided fishing line out of a tree. I am surprised that I could climb the freaking tree alone, not rescue the bird as well. Ended up catching several 3-4 pounders.


good ol karma


----------

